#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-09
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> if there is any way of turning down the bass a little bit on the UDS audion feeds, that might be good
<dpm> TLE, I'll see if I can catch someone from IS to look into this. Is it the same in all rooms?
<andrejz> @dpm: i added some notes in the etherpad
<dpm> excellent, thanks andrejz, I really appreciate this
<andrejz> no problem
<andrejz> i was wondering what will happen with things that weren't finished last cycle
<andrejz> like translations portal
<TLE> dpm: don't know
<dpm> andrejz, the translations portal will be finished, don't worry. It is just waiting for the IS team to deploy it after the request I submitted a month ago, but they are busy right now
<TLE> Hey, I have a problem with Gtranslator in Natty, but I want to make sure it is not because I upgraded. Anyone in here that uses gtranslator on a clean natty install?
<andrejz> installing right now for you, TLE ;)
<TLE> andrejz: you are a pal
<andrejz> first thing to note, if i type gtranslator in the dash, software center opens and the package has a quesiton mark and i can't install it
<TLE> ....
<TLE> oh my
<andrejz> but if i type the name in software center it works :)
<andrejz> what do you want to knwo
<andrejz> know
<andrejz> it opens, that's for sure
<TLE> if you open a file in ti
<TLE> ctrl-shift-page up and down is supposed to to go next or previous untranslated or fuzzy
<TLE> does that work for you?
<andrejz> hm, wait a second i get a plural forms error for some reason, need to sort that out first
<andrejz> ok, seems line break between poedit and gtranslator are somewhat uncompatible
<andrejz> no it doesn't work
<andrejz> but it works if i click in the menu
<TLE> there shouldn't be any incomtibilities between poedit and gtranslator, either they produce valid po-files or they don't
<TLE> ok, thanks
<TLE> I'll proceed to make a bugreport
<andrejz> hm, one of my files opens fine in poedit but not in gtranslator, need to investigate further but it seems they break lines differently in the head of the po file
<andrejz> For slovenian the plural forms string is rather long"Plural-Forms: nplurals=4; plural=(n%100==1 ? 0 : n%100==2 ? 1 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 2 : 3);\n"
<TLE> ach so
<TLE> that might be a bug
<andrejz> so it gets broken differently
<andrejz> in other languages string is shorter and so there shouldn't be these problems
<rhce7320> I'm confused by the 2 last paragraphs of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/LaunchpadTeam#TeamCommunication  .Is it suggesting that a team SHOULD or SHOULD NOT have a launchpad-based mailing list?
<andrejz> it's recommended but not required
<andrejz> you can have any mailing list you want
<rhce7320> andrejz: tks.  So one in my private 3ld is OK?
<andrejz> i guess. this is for your team to communicate amongst yourselves
<andrejz> whatever works best for you
<andrejz> by you i mean your team
<andrejz> TLE, you there?
<andrejz> maybe you can test poedit for me ;)
<andrejz> i get this error when saving a .po file / closing the program
<andrejz> DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recovery
<TLE> andrejz: yup, maybe in like 30 min?
<andrejz> sure
<andrejz> @TLE: i managed to slove the problem, something with my config was messed up
<andrejz> thx anyways
<TLE> andrejz: ok
<TLE> andrejz: wait, in poedit of gtranslator?
<andrejz> poedit
<TLE> ok
<happyaron> why not use po.vim for vim or po-mode for emacs? it will really speed up your work if you are familiar with them.
<andrejz> i am not familiar with them :)
<andrejz> it's quite sad that development of both gtranslator and poedit is almost at a stall for the past couple of years
<happyaron> I was frustrated by gtranslator, and started to use vim, and found those tools are what I want.
<andrejz> maybe some resources could be diverted to develop one of these programs
<askhl> I thought gtranslator was under quite active development
<andrejz> @happaron: do you mind telling the exact name of the package (po.vim) ?
<TLE> happyaron: emacs po-mode are lacking several things that I ended up missing
<TLE> askhl: semi
<askhl> Anyway, the emacs po-mode isn't very actively developed, but it gets the job done very well
<askhl> (IMHO)
<andrejz> @hapyaron: does vim have spellcheck?
<happyaron> andrejz: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=695
<TLE> happyaron: insert from translations library, insert tags or variables from msgid
<andrejz> thanks
<TLE> I don't know about the vim mode
<happyaron> you can setup spell check with aspell or whatever you like with vim
<happyaron> TLE: no, neither of them have the ability
<TLE> happyaron: also in a manner that will ignore everything else than the msgstr, which is what you want
<happyaron> well, I don't think there is a good opensource implementation of translation memory, while launchpad is one of the best works
<TLE> askhl: gtranslator is _maintained_, but afaiu without enough resources to implement new things
<TLE> gtranslator has one that works fine
<TLE> happyaron: ^^
<happyaron> TLE: on my computer, it's always broken because of bug or whatever...
<TLE> you do need to download the po-file that you want to form the library from
<TLE> happyaron: resently?
<TLE> the reqrote the entire core at some point and I have not had problems with crashes since
<TLE> rewrote
<happyaron> not sure about the current status, till 10.04 it's broken, haven't tried after that
<TLE> I think that was about the time, works fine now, also has an interface to opentran
<TLE> oh well, gotta go, cookies
<happyaron> we've cooked out a perl utility named po2db, to import all translation files to sqlite database, and we can perform many checks using SQL
<andrejz> dpm i was wondering what happens with other ideas which are not going to be discussed at UDS
<dpm> hey andrejz. Any idea can be implemented in the cycle, as long as there is someone proposing and driving it, although it would be much more useful to previously discussing it at UDS. What were you thinking of?
<andrejz> copying from the wiki the ones which seem most interesting to me
<andrejz> Extend the translations reporting site (DavidPlanella)
<andrejz> Continuation of the Lucid blueprint on how to improve how we report translation status for Ubuntu
<andrejz> Developer education on localization (DavidPlanella)
<andrejz> Get feedback on the creation of a resource with developer reference on localization, extending the internationalization guide.
<andrejz> Universe is translatable in Launchpad (DavidPlanella)
<andrejz> Session to assess if it's desirable to make all localized applications from universe also translatable in Launchpad, not only those from the main repository.
<andrejz> Previous spec
<andrejz> Proactive bug detection
<andrejz> Fixed schedule for translation updates
<andrejz> Creating a localized help.ubuntu.com
<happyaron> universe translateable? that will generate a big amount of bug reports then...
<andrejz> @happyaron: IMO not whole universe should be translatable, mabye most important /used packages
<andrejz> for some upstream packages is PITA to sumbit translations
<andrejz> e.g. Wine
<andrejz> or translating ccsm in compiz upstream
<kelemengabor> andrejz: where are these things on the wiki?
<andrejz> @kelemengabor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/UDS
<kelemengabor> andrejz: wait, this is from last year
<happyaron> I am really looking forward to a translatable help.u.c
<andrejz> oops, haven't noticed it before
<andrejz> surprisingly things haven't changed much in 1 year
<happyaron> I think the topic on translating universe has been mentioned several years, with no real progress because people is really really busy about other things.
<andrejz> that's always the problem, everybody is busy ;)
<andrejz> i think it's because voluenteers want to work so they always fill their plate to almost full
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, these were proposals (not all were picked up after UDS) for Maverick
<happyaron> time for every individual is limited, especially for volunteers they need to earn a living first. And there are too many things to do to achieve a better l10n/i18n status.
<andrejz> @happyaron: hopefully in a couple of years canonical will be big profitable company and will be able to hire community translators ;)
<happyaron> andrejz: yes... I think Canonical should think seriously about hiring people to ensure the software they developed to be in good shape, as rh and novell have already done
<happyaron> canonical is maintaining more and more self-developed software now, unity, indicator-* ubiquity and many documents.
<goof2092> hi all
<goof2092> need help with a pointer where I can get the gnome glossary. Need to use it as a template for new translation guides for our Bemba team
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-10
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> dpm: quick question, when does a string enter translations memory (so it is used as suggestion other places), when it is suggested or when it is actually used in a translation?
<henninge> TLE: when it is suggested.
<TLE> henninge: what if I dismiss the suggestion, does it then stay?
<henninge> TLE: The external suggestion either say "suggested in ... by ..." or "used in ..."
<henninge> yes
<TLE> hmm
<TLE> henninge: thanks
<TLE> has there been discussion about that before, because I would regard that as a bug, I mean that dismissed suggestions aren't deleted
<henninge> TLE: I don't remember that being discussed but maybe danilos does.
<danilos> TLE, even dismissed suggestions stay in the translation memory, it'd be a non-trivial bug to fix
<andrejz> what if the defaults are changes so that only accepted translations are in the TM ?
<TLE> danilos: yeah I could imagine, but still, it might be good to make a bug report so we could discuss it a little, get a few opinions
<danilos> andrejz, that'd be an easier way to solve the problem, yes
<danilos> TLE, sure, by all means :)
<danilos> TLE, there might already be a bug, I remember this coming up from time to time
<TLE> ahh ok, thanks for your answers
<goof2092> need help with a pointer where I can get the gnome glossary. Need to use it as a template for new translation guides for our Bemba team
<TLE> goof2092: you should try and see on the team page for your language
<TLE> and if there is no links there, then contact the email list or the coordinator
<goof2092> thanks TLE, I am coordinating the team and was hoping to get a template we can use as guide to creating our own glossary
<kelemengabor> hey dpm
<kelemengabor> have you checked the ML today?
<dpm> hey kelemengabor, yeah, I'm up for the translations beer, I forgot to mention it on the session :)
<kelemengabor> cool :)
<kelemengabor> and will we have a langpack update schedule?
<kelemengabor> I think it was working well for the last cycle
<dpm> kelemengabor, we have one already, we're just a bit behind on the last update, but I think we should perhaps wait for the first update until the docs are updated
<dpm> let me dig out the link...
<kelemengabor> I didn't saw that then
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, we should have given it more publicity -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/NattyLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<dpm> so we might want to skip the first update (on which) we're already behind, and aim for the second
<dpm> and that that second includes the documentation translations
<TLE> goof2092: I meant contact the coordinator of the GNOME team
<goof2092> Oh, ok. thanks TLE will do that
<TLE> goof2092: np
<TLE> it is a good initiative, it is nice with common glossary across big projects
<kelemengabor> dpm: well, it would give a little more time to reach some progress on docs, but I think we should still try to push a few updates
<kelemengabor> they are out in the PPA anyway
<kelemengabor> perhaps extending the testing deadline a week or so
<andrejz> @kelemengabor: +1, we fixed a couple of bugs after release would like to get them away :)
<dpm> yeah, I was just thinking it because the next update was only 3 weeks after the first one, but if you guys you think we should go for it, let's do it (but it might be that we have to wait after UDS)
<TLE> dpm: you can jst annouce testing and push the deadline one week
<TLE> Then I'll remember to think about UDS when I make the next schedule
<dpm> :)
<TLE> There is also someone on the list asking for an update for chinese, so it is probably better to do one.
<TLE> If you agree that we simply postpone the testing deadline one week, I can make the announcement if you are to pressed for time
<TLE> I'll make a new section on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<TLE> dpm: ^^
<andrejz> i was wondering if it's possible to somehow automate the testing of language packs for regressions /errors
<TLE> andrejz: that is being worked on, but untill that glorious day, we have to do it manually
<TLE> afk lunch, read back here in an hour
<kelemengabor> TLE: just added my language to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA page, and the version number
<kelemengabor> now, we only need a new deadline and a mail to the list, right dpm? ;)
<andrejz> i think so, kelemengabor
<dpm> TLE, +1, if you could do the announcement, that'd be awesome. Could you please CC Martin Pitt as well, so that he's aware of the call for testing?
<andrejz> @kelemengabor, you can use this template  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-March/004523.html
<dpm> Thanks andrejz :)
<andrejz> i can also make an announcement if everyone is busy, only the date and ubuntu version needs to be changed
<dpm> TLE, kelemengabor, andrejz, oh, just one thing I forgot: we need the langpack to be copied to -proposed before calling for testing...
<andrejz> how can that be done?
<dpm> I mean to be copied from the PPA to natty-proposed. Let me ping pitti about this...
<kelemengabor> dpm: oh, right, I'm checking it right now, they are only in the PPA yet
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, I've just pinged pitti about it, but I'm not sure if he's busy right now.
<andrejz> is anyone currently using gnome 3.0? I am wondering if somebody can check a bug for me?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-11
<TLE> dpm: hey, any word from pitti?
<TLE> and good morning
<dpm> TLE, hey, morning, not yet, no. I sent him an e-mail yesterday night, as I couldn't catch him for a chat
<TLE> dpm: let me know when you have something
<dpm> TLE, ok, thanks for your help on this!
<TLE> np
<TLE> dpm: since a few teams have already tested the pang packs currently in the ppa, it is probably better if it is those that we puch to -proposed
<dpm> TLE, yeah, that's the idea
<TLE> ok, I just thought I would mention it, since if pitti is not made aware of it, he might just take the new ones that will be built really soon
<andrejz> thanks for adding me in the team dpm, i wll try to contribute my share to success of ubuntu translations
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> excellent, thanks andrejz :)
<TLE> congrats
<TLE> ehh what team? *G*
<TLE> ahh reading email ;)
<TLE> Congratulations
<TLE> dpm: btw, I was just reading that specification earlier. Does it concern only Ubuntu translations (which it says) or LP translations in general?
<dpm> TLE, the spec is only for Ubuntu Translations, to ensure that we've got a healthy and self-sustainable project in which leadership is distributed, especially this cycle where I'll be spending less time on translations. Of course, it would be great to grow a developer community around Launchpad Translations, but that's out of scope for that particular spec.
<TLE> ah ok, well I must say that I think this may be a little bit premature, at least as far as diverting you somewhat away from the effort, there is still much to do ;)
<dpm> I know, I know :) We've got _a lot_ to do, but I'm really happy about how the translations community has evolved in the last couple of years
<andrejz> so is there going to be a translators council (an equivalent of community council) ?
<andrejz> i might be a bit late to the 15.00 session, unfortunately
<RawChid> Hi, does anyone know where Xubuntu gets translated? The website says Launchpad, but I can't find where
<RawChid> I want to help to get upstream translations from XFCE into Xubuntu
<TLE> dpm: Well. It's just I think translations had, for some been before you were dedicated to the task, been sort of a second class citizen in terms of resources. And now that we have a person dedicated to it and with that a direct connection to developers and so on, I would really dislike going back :)
<dpm> andrejz, I don't think we need a council for translations. Governance can be done either at the ubuntu-translators ML or through the ubuntu-translations-coordinators team
<TLE> Besides, I think one persons salery (whatever that is) is a bargin for having good translations and a well running cummunity. But I sometimes get the idea that canonical don't quite agree
<dpm> andrejz, one thing I forgot to mention is that after joining the ubuntu-translations-coordinators team you'll be automatically subscribed to bugs in the ubuntu-translations project. So you might want to set up some filters on your inbox
<TLE> andrejz: yeah and you will also be tasked with baking cake and distributing it to the community every once in a while ;)
<TLE> I like muffins
<RawChid> Hmmmm... muffinnss...
<RawChid> Nobody an idea about Xubuntu?
<TLE> RawChid: hmm
<TLE> RawChid: XFCE of xubuntu specifically?
<RawChid> 11:40:35 < RawChid> I want to help to get upstream translations from XFCE into Xubuntu
<RawChid> There is some work done on XFCE, so it would be nice to get that into Xubuntu
<RawChid> The only thing I can find is source code, for example: https://code.launchpad.net/xfconf
<TLE> I think upsteam work is automatically pulled into Xubuntu
<RawChid> Hmm
<RawChid> Yes, I guess so
<TLE> I don't know if xubuntu devs make changes to the packages that require translation updates, like ubuntu dev does, but I don't think so
<TLE> so I think the best to contribute is upstream
<RawChid> Oke, thanx
<dpm> RawChid, xubuntu is in the universe repository, so it's not translatable in Launchpad, unless they set up an upstream project there
<Claudinux> hello, how upstream translations (e.g. from Translation Project) are loaded in ubuntu? I ask that because I upload the new translation of xchat  a year ago, but it's not yet included in ubuntu
<TLE> afk lunch
<yurchor> RawChid: Have you already found Xfce transifex server?
<RawChid> Yes, I already solved it
<RawChid> The translations are just pulled from transifex,
<yurchor> Ok. Just read the logs and want to help. ;)
<RawChid> translations are done upstream exclusively
<RawChid> Thanks anyhow ;)
<yurchor> Yes.
<yurchor> np. ;)
<artnay> wow, xfce using transifex
<artnay> didn't know that
<artnay> at least they didn't choose pootle ;-)
<andrejz> has the session started yet?
<TLE> andrejz: nope
<andrejz> good :)
<RawChid> Not yet
<hannie> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-o-community-o-sustainable-translations
<hannie> Where do I dind the irc channel of this session?
<hannie> *find
<TLE_Kenneth> hannie: just missed it
<hannie> oh? Finished already?
<TLE_Kenneth> it was exactly one hour ago in #ubutu-uds-krudy
<TLE_Kenneth> sorry
<hannie> ok, I thought it was at 15:00 utc
<hannie> my mistake
<TLE_Kenneth> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-sustainable-translations/
<TLE_Kenneth> here are some notes from the meeting
<hannie> thanks
<TLE_Kenneth> and I guess you can also find IRC log online
<hannie> right
<TLE_Kenneth> we talked about how the community can take over some of David Planellas tasks and we also assigned some people for some of the tasks
<TLE_Kenneth> but don't worry, we saved a few tasks for you ;)
<hannie> ok, sorry I missed it though
<TLE_Kenneth> yeah I know
<hannie> Hope we can keep in touch via the mailing list
<TLE_Kenneth> I'm just kidding about the tasks, but seriously if you were interested in helping out with something, I'm sure something will be communicated out seen
<TLE_Kenneth> err: out soon
<hannie> good old mailing list ;)
<TLE_Kenneth> hannie: yep
<hannie> see you, and thak you for your information
<hannie> *thank
<TLE_Kenneth> no probelm
<TLE_Kenneth> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey TLE_Kenneth
<TLE_Kenneth> gotta change back it looks wierd
<hannie> dpm, I just missed the session, but I hope you keep us informed through the list
<dpm> hi back TLE :)
<dpm> hannie, sure, I will do, don't worry. In the meantime here are the notes:
<TLE> dpm: two things, any word from pitti? And can I apply to become member or the coordination group somehow
<hannie> I just got them from TLE and will go through them
<dpm> hannie, ah, cool, and  sorry for not having replied to your last e-mail, it's been a bit hectic here pre-UDS and while at UDS
<hannie> no problem at all
<dpm> hannie, we've had Dutch representation here too! :)
<hannie> hope you enjoy the meeting
<dpm> yeah, it was a really productive session
<hannie> dpm, yes, I saw the name of one of my collegues
<dpm> hannie, yeah, he told me you're doing an awesome job, btw :)
<hannie> so does he ;)
<hannie> and what you are doing for the community is beyond believe
<dpm> TLE, 1) not yet, if he's busy we might have to wait post-UDS 2) Absolutely, let me send you an e-mail and follow the same process as with andrejz
<TLE> I just lived in Leiden for a month, and made short trips to Ütrect (among other things), beatiful cities
<hannie> TLE, glad you saw something else than Amsterdam
<dpm> hannie, oh, thanks - it's easy to do good work when backed by an awesome community :)
<hannie> ok guys, see you around. And have a nice stay there. Not too much beer
<TLE> dpm: actually maybe 3 things, could you select some appropriate wikispace where we could document tasks and assignees and so on?
<dpm> TLE, good point. Let me put an action item for me to do this on the notes...
<TLE> dpm: you know, select the page name and put in a rough structure, then we should be able to help with filling in information
<dpm> TLE, if you'd like to start right now so that I'm not blocking it, we could perhaps use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/SustainableTranslationsTasks. I haven't set up the structure yet, but I've put an action item on me on the notes
<TLE> dpm: sure, not sure if I'll start right now, but there are a few things that I need to get written down soon anyway
<dpm> TLE, cool, yeah, whichever way works best for you
<dpm> hey seeing how folks have jumped in to help with tasks really shows what an awesome translations community we've got
<TLE> yeah, just make sure to tell Mark not to cut your time any more ;) some tasks still require people with a more than sparetime
<dpm> TLE, I know, I'm often using spare time myself :)
<dpm> TLE, what's your LP id?
<dpm> and to be clear, the translations time will not be cut by more than 50% (50% translations / 50% app developer community)
<dpm> no worries, I found it
<C1sM0> join #ubuntu-beginners
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-12
<andrejz> does anyone know if a list of packages, which are a part of ubuntu natty by default exists anywhere ?
<TLE> ahhh damn I missed the session this morning
<TLE> anyone attend?
<kelemengabor> TLE: yes
<TLE> kelemengabor: would you mind giving me a short summary?
<kelemengabor> sure
<kelemengabor> so, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-launchpad-translations-upstream-import/ is the link to the notes
<kelemengabor> but there is not much content there
<TLE> I just opened the presentation
<kelemengabor> the basic thing is, that the long awaited upstream sharing feature is done
<kelemengabor> and it is working now
<kelemengabor> what we do not have yet, is to set up the links between the upstream sources and the Ubuntu packages
<kelemengabor> this is supposed to happen soon, but I guess we will need a few volunteers to actually do it
<andrejz> dpm, do you know if there is a list of packages, which are a part of default ubuntu natty install ?
<TLE> ahh ok, so this whole thing about settings up a link to a remote source and choosing how they should overwite and all that, it is all done?
<kelemengabor> no, not yet
<andrejz> i am planiing to start sorting the tempaltes, but don't feel like checking for each package if it's a part of default install or nto
<kelemengabor> the big news was that we CAN do it now
<kelemengabor> and it will work after that
<andrejz> @kelemengabor, TLE: what are you discussing?
<TLE> kelemengabor: nice, thanks
<kelemengabor> andrejz: the session from this morning
<TLE> andrejz: this mornings session
<kelemengabor> I think David will post a follow up to the list
<TLE> kelemengabor: wait, it the presentation it refers mostly to upstream as lauchpad projects, what about upstream cvs like gnome git?
<TLE> nevermind
<kelemengabor> these are mirrored to Launchpad
<TLE> no actually the question still stands
<kelemengabor> the only difference is, that with projects that are really hosted on LP, our translations in Ubuntu will be pushed back, while mirrored branches are read-only to Ubuntu
<TLE> ok
<andrejz> can anyone help me confirm a language bug in banshee
<TLE> depends on whether is requires <your localisation>
<andrejz> no it doesnt'
<kelemengabor> andrejz: after I reconnect from the next session, I can :)
<andrejz> just open banshee, and check your libary
<andrejz> hopefully you have some "unknown artist"
<andrejz> in slovenian "unknown" is translated as "neznan" so one should expect it under N, if libary is arranged by artist names
<andrejz> while the translation is correct it's still listed under "U"
<andrejz> hope you get what i mean
<TLE> cannot help you with that, the Danish translation is Ukendt kunstner *G*
<TLE> And I don't have any other artists with U so I can see if the order is broken, sorry
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> hello henninge can you help me verify a rhythmbox bug?
<andrejz> sorry, banshee bug
<TLE> I just checked my dictionary, german is probably with U as well, but if you can find a frech user you might be in luck
<TLE> or spanish
<andrejz> ok, i would just like someone to double check before i bug the developers
<TLE> yeah makes sense
<henninge> andrejz: sure, what's it about?
<andrejz> how do you say "unknown artist" in Dutch?
<TLE> Any French of Spanish people around (or anyone whose word for unknown doesn't start with U)
<henninge> andrejz: I don't speak Dutch.
<henninge> I am German.
<andrejz> oh, damn
<andrejz> sorry
<andrejz> my problem in banshee is order of artist
<andrejz> in case localised name of unknown artist doesn't start with U, it's correctly translated but incorrectly placed
<primes2h> andrejz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<andrejz> for example in slovanian translation of "unknown artist" starts with letter N, but it's still located under U
<andrejz> thank you very much primes2h
<andrejz> just what i was looking for :)
<primes2h> andrejz: you're welcome! :-)
<TLE> afk lunch
<andrejz> primes2h, do you happen to be non english speaker and would mind testing a possible banshee language bug?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I'm back, go ahead :)
<andrejz> my problem in banshee is order of artists in the libary
<andrejz> in case localised name of "unknown artist" doesn't start with U, it's correctly translated but incorrectly placed in the libary ifd you arrange by artist
<primes2h> andrejz: not now because I'm on Lucid, but I would be happy to help you in the afternoon
<andrejz> for example in slovanian translation of "unknown artist" is "neznan izvajalec", but it's still located under U and not N
<andrejz> ok, primes2h
<andrejz> @kelemengabor: you found anything?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: working on it, I have to copy a few sound files into my Natty virtual machine
<andrejz> ok great
<kelemengabor> andrejz: no luck, Unknown artist's Hungarian translation is I*, and is between A* and M*, and not between M* and W*
<andrejz> you are sure you chose arrange by artist?
<andrejz> = clicked on the artist. column?
<dpm> andrejz, getting the list is doable, but not trivial. I'm doing this when I calculate the statistics with https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-translations/ul10n-stats, and that's where I gave it to you from (not sure if to you or some other team) last time.
<dpm> I can generate a list, but it would have to wait until after UDS
<kelemengabor> andrejz: yep. sorry: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/bansh.png
<andrejz> hm, so it seems to be something on my end. I will check with other members of translation team to see if this is language specific or me specific
<andrejz> thanks for the help, kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
<andrejz> maybe it's something specific. i know in 10.10 my menus werent ordered alphabetically because i also had unity installed. after i removed it the menus were ok again
<kelemengabor> andrejz: perhaps you can try to create a new test user and see with that
<andrejz> i will try that, thanks for the tip
<kelemengabor> TLE: have you seen David's mail this morning about the langpacks? They are now in -proposed, could you send out the call for testing?
<kelemengabor> you can base it on this mail: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-March/004523.html
<kelemengabor> deadline can be Wednesday
<kelemengabor> TLE: also, if you are busy today, I can do it too
<kelemengabor> but we better send it ASAP
<TLE> kelemengabor: agreed
<TLE> if you wouldn't mind doing it that would be great
<kelemengabor> okay
<TLE> You can just say that we push the schedule with exactly one week
<TLE> then I will update the wiki and the calendar
<kelemengabor> sure
<kelemengabor> let's see...
<TLE> remember to check if it is the same version that some has already tested and if it is, to tell the ones that have already tested that they don't need to do it again
<kelemengabor> mail sent
<kelemengabor> hey dpm
<dpm> hey kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> call for updates testing is out, hope I didn't forgot anything out
<dpm> kelemengabor, thanks! Looks great, just a couple of things, there are a couple of references to 'maverick-proposed' and 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule' that should be natty, but apart from that, it looks good!
<kelemengabor> damned copy-paste :(
<dpm> no worries, I'm the first one to make mistakes :)
<dpm> I should probably add an action item for me to create a template for announcements, where things to substitute should be clearly visible
<kelemengabor> well, that's a good idea :)
<TLE> I have update the schedule, calendar and the QA page
<kelemengabor> thanks TLE!
<TLE> you too
<dpm> ok, addded the work item for me on creating a template
<kelemengabor> btw, where and who can update this calendar?
<TLE> google calendar and me!
<dpm> TLE, ^^ (btw, I've talked to skaet, our release manager about moving the langpacks schedule+calendar to the main Ubuntu release schedule. She's happy about this, and we only need to figure out the best way)
<kelemengabor> oops. and what happens, if you get hit by a bus? we will be in a trouble...
<kelemengabor> oh, then there will be no problem :)
<TLE> kelemengabor: I know, it was just the quickest way to get something that people could subscribe to with their calendar programs
<TLE> The main schedule is on the wiki off course, that anyone can edit that
<TLE> s/that/so/
<TLE> dpm: good news
<TLE> dpm: does that include a ical feed as well?
<dpm> TLE, it used to do, that was where I got the idea of the ical feed from, I haven't checked the Oneiric one yet (I need to review it to see if the translation deadlines look ok)
<TLE> dpm: ok, let me know
<TLE> yeah I don't think we ever did find a way to share edit rights to a google calendar, so it is better if it got moved
<TLE> kelemengabor: just FYI, I'm an excellent bike rider, so I don't get hit by busses ;)
<dpm> TLE, I think there is a setting in google calendars to give write access to other people for a particular template
<kelemengabor> TLE: :D
<TLE> dpm: so I can, until we get the other stuff fixed I'll ask for gmail adresse on the and share it that way
<TLE> err: on the email-list and
<TLE> that way it is bus safe in the mean time
<dpm> sounds good :)
<dpm> TLE, the other question is whether buses are safe when you are on the street with your bike! :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-13
<andrejz> hello, i have a question for dpm or anyone who has set priorities of templates before ;)
<dpm> hi andrejz, I saw your e-mail, but I'm not sure what's going on there. It might be a bug in Launchpad, as as an ubuntu-translations-coordinators team member you should have the right permissions to change priorities
<andrejz> hello dpm
<andrejz> i have the permissions, and have succesfully changed some other templates already
<andrejz> just don't know what to do with acl, since i don't know what value to put in the "owner" field
<andrejz> since the current value is invalid
<dpm> andrejz, is the field now empty?
<andrejz> now
<andrejz> no
<andrejz> the value of the field is "katie"
<andrejz> I tried setting it to blank but that is not ok, either
<dpm> is katie an existing LP id?
<andrejz> there is this program -https://launchpad.net/katie
<dpm> if it's not a user name, I'd set it to the uploader of the package, or to the project's owner
<andrejz> ok, i will set it to package maintainer and see if that solves the problem
<andrejz> thanks for the tip, now it's ok. only 380 some more templates to translate :)
<andrejz> i mean administer not translate
<artnay> err, 52 new translatable items in shotwell after natty release? seriously?
<andrejz> i have a question about translation templates
<andrejz> if i undestand correctly we should translate gnome-user-docs-gnome-help package
<andrejz> and gnome-user-docs-user-guide is outdated and should teherefore be disabled
<j1mc> andrejz: can you point me to the appropriate urls?
<j1mc> i can answer your question then
<andrejz> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-docs/+pots/gnome-user-docs-gnome-help
<andrejz> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-docs/+pots/gnome-user-docs-user-guide
<j1mc> andrejz: that is the correct set of docs to translate for 11.04 docs.
<j1mc> andrejz: for 11.10, the ubuntu docs will be moved back to their regular spot in the ubuntu-docs package
<andrejz> which one? link no.1 or 2?
<j1mc> andrejz: the first one
<j1mc> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-user-docs/+pots/gnome-user-docs-gnome-help
<andrejz> ok good
<andrejz> and the second one, is it of any use?
<j1mc> thanks, andrejz !
<j1mc> i'm not sure what the second one is for. you might want to ask dpm
<andrejz> I am wondering if it should be disabled, so teams don't waste resources on it (if it's not required)
<j1mc> andrejz: yeah... i'm not sure. sorry. i'm on the docs team, but i'm a bit new in this channel.
<andrejz> ok i will go and ask in ubuntu docs channeč
<andrejz> channel
<yurchor> artnay: Ragarding to Shotwell. They broke compatibility in 0.9 branch after 0.9.0 and Vera Yin forgot to announce this to the upstream translators. That's the result.
<yurchor> I 0.10.0 (now on transifex) the translation will be split in to two catalogs.
<artnay> yurchor: yeah, I already translated it on Transifex and LP
<artnay> I was just wondering about post-release translation updates on LP
<yurchor> Long import queue before the release, I think.
<RawChid> Hello, I'm translating lrc and see this string: "Auto embed the lrc that from local"
<andrejz> hello TLE, just noticed you added me to google calander
<TLE> yes, just did it
<RawChid> This sentence sounds weird to me. Am I right?
<TLE> RawChid: I don't understand it either
<andrejz> just let me know if you don't have time and i will enter events in the calander
<RawChid> Ok, glad that I'm not the only one TLE
<TLE> sure
<andrejz> @RawChild: is this the whole string?
<TLE> RawChid: I would make a bug report and ask the developers about it
<TLE> unless as andrejz says you can see that it is supposed to be put together with another string
<RawChid> I was already summerizing all my remarks :)
<TLE> then I would make a bugreport and ask them not to split sentences ;)
<RawChid> andrejz, use TAB :P. Yes it is the whole string
<andrejz> check the strings immediately before /after this one. Maybe string was split into two for some reason
<andrejz> otherwise as TLE said report a bug.
<andrejz> I just found one today. In many apps, you can increase the text size at any time by pressing <keyseq><key>Ctrl</key><key>+</key></keyseq>. To reduce the text size, press <keyseq><key>Ctrl</key><key>+</key></keyseq>.
<RawChid> Already reporting ;)
<TLE> RawChid: The "Don't split sentences" rules is explained in this list of common pitfalls for developers when doing i18n, it might be worth sharing with the developers if you can do it in a way that doesn't seem to "know it all": http://live.gnome.org/TranslationProject/DevGuidelines
<TLE> even though they are from gnome they make sense for most projects
<RawChid> Oke thanks. But the haven't split the sentence
<RawChid> I checked the source code
<TLE> ok
<TLE> then it is just bad ;)
<RawChid> It's a text next to a checkbox
<TLE> ahh, so maybe you are supposed to complete the sentence with what you put in the textbox
<RawChid> *checkbox*
<TLE> RawChid: sorry
<TLE> it friday, I'm already on weekend
<TLE> so yes, it is a bda sentence
 * RawChid passes TLE  some coffee
<RawChid> :P
<TLE> ahh thanks, that was just what I needed
<RawChid> First I had: switch to full screen
<RawChid> And now: switch to OSD mode
<RawChid> I think OSD = On Screen Display
<RawChid> So this means in a Window?
<TLE> RawChid: yes OSD can mean on screen display
<TLE> so, e.g. in vlc you can have the time of the movie written in the edge of the window e.g. at the bottom next to the controls
<TLE> that is not, on screen displau
<TLE> display
<TLE> but you could also show the time directly over the movie, that is a OSD
<TLE> hence if the movie player is in full screen state, then OSD will be the only options of getting the information
<TLE> don't know what your program does
<RawChid> Aah, thank voor the explanation
<TLE> you are welcome
<TLE> hey, are anyone here following the lightening talks at UDS?
<TLE> I saw the cool tool that allowed you to do window splitting like in emacs, but in your terminal, but I did not cathc the name
<askhl> TLE: maybe you can run a terminal from emacs?  Problem solved :)
<TLE> yeah, that might actually be what he was doing, not sure
<TLE> it just seemed clever, keeps that terminal window tab mess to a minimum
<RawChid> TLE, didn't saw that talk. But maybe it is 'Terminator'
<RawChid> Or byobu (on top of screen)
<TLE> RawChid: I'll have a lool at them, thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-13
<kaziweb> hello is there any one can help me in translation
<artnay> kaziweb: sure, just ask
<kaziweb> artnay: how can I translate with Bazaar? I'm doing translation with web based template in launchpad. I don't know how can I do it with Bazaar. Please help me on this.
<kaziweb> artnay: I've installed bazaar. But I'm not a programmer.
<artnay> kaziweb: I don't quite get your question. you can translate with your favorite editor and then upload the .po file to bzr
<RawChid> kaziweb: if you don't like the web interface of Launchpad you can download the PO-file, translate with your favo po editor, and upload it back.
<RawChid> I don't think that it's usual(even possible?) to commit .po files to the bzr repository
<kaziweb> artnay: how can I do that could you please help me with step by step guidance?  I need to translate this--->https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/bn/+translate?show=untranslated but I don't know how to use PO file and any PO editor
<kaziweb> artnay: and I don't know how to use bzr for translating
<artnay> kaziweb: I guess you need to be a member of Bengali translator group. are you?
<kaziweb> artnay: yes I'm already. and I've translated a lot.
<artnay> what's your Launchpad account's url?
<kaziweb> artnay: https://launchpad.net/~kaziweb
<artnay> kaziweb: if you are a member, you should be able to click "Download translation" and then select po format
<kaziweb> artnay: I've done it already.
<artnay> after you've translated the po file with your favorite editor (i.e. poeditor, lokalize etc.), you can click "Upload translation" - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/bn/+upload
<kaziweb> but I don't know how to use PO file and any PO editor
<kaziweb> could you please name any PO editor for me?
<artnay> kaziweb: you don't need to, you can translate with the web UI. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/bn/+translate and then just translate
<kaziweb> That I know. I'm always using web editor.
<artnay> kaziweb: try gtranslator
<artnay> or lokalize
<kaziweb> I'm installing gtranslator
<kaziweb> I've done it.
<kaziweb> I've downloaded a file launchpad-export.tar.gz
<kaziweb> what should I do now. I've extracted it. I've found there PO folder.
<artnay> kaziweb: then just open your language.po file with gtranslator
<artnay> kaziweb: you probably should download the po file directly from page https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/bn/+translate since the po file in tar.gz could be for an older version of Ubuntu Community Accomplishments
<kaziweb> Please see the screen shot of translation problem-->http://imagebin.org/212245
<artnay> kaziweb: why don't you translate using your web browser at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/bn/+translate
<artnay> kaziweb: you haven't set your project info properly in gtranslator
<kaziweb> I'm doing this. actually I wanted to do do translation in off line mode. Anyways thanks a lot for your help.
<kaziweb> it is better with web editor.
<artnay> kaziweb: you don't need to set any project info if you use the web ui - therefore it's an easier way to translate
<kaziweb> yes you are right.
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-09
<dpm> kelemengabor, nice picture you posted on the last bug report ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1178271/+attachment/3671085/+files/onlineacc.png
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178271 in signon-ui (Ubuntu) "Translation template of signon-ui is not updated" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> dpm: use your imagination! :P
<dpm> kelemengabor, I do, I do. I see.... clouds :-)
<dpm> either that, or Hungarian uses a new input method :)
<kelemengabor> I don't know - maybe the ~3 people who were working on standardizing the old Hungarian script but eventually got mad at each other over technical disagreements and formed two (at least - after all they are Hungarians!) factions, managed to reach agreement. But I doubt that :).
<dpm> hahaha
<teolemon> we just would like to notify the italians out there that we're #1 again when it comes to the DDTP
<teolemon> :-D
<teolemon> sooorry  ^^
<teolemon> hi all
<teolemon> dpm just reminded me that uds is looming
<teolemon> I'd very much like us to run sessions
<teolemon> so I'm going to launch a brainstorm before our Friday meeting
<teolemon> we discuss things on Friday, and get ready for UDS
<teolemon> as a rehearsal, we'll be doing a hangout
<teolemon> so that we can push our point of view, ideas, etc straight to the devs
<teolemon> here's the translation roadmap google docs for Saucy
<teolemon> https://docs.google.com/document/d/11Xzp6depA75AZ7m5M8y29AJarrjWHi7GR0efF8xrBA4/edit#
<teolemon> feel free to dump your dreams
<teolemon> wishes
<teolemon> etc
<teolemon> about translations
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-10
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> here's the link to the hangout
<teolemon> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/48d15d5791f764ce0f616b07e38e193f71fef498?authuser=0&eid=102330453873285638035&hl=fr
<kelemengabor> teolemon: hi, thanks for the link, I was looking for a way to participate, but I was unable to find if it was documented at all
<teolemon> if you accepted the invite in G+
<teolemon> you should have it in your Calendar
<kelemengabor> I don't remember getting anything like that
<kelemengabor> maybe I'm not friends with you on G+ ? :)
<teolemon> friends with Ubuntu Translators
<teolemon> if not, you should circle it
<teolemon> it's a beautiful page :-)
<kelemengabor> oh well, I just did that
<teolemon> is everyone around ?
<teolemon> hey we're hanging out
<teolemon> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/48d15d5791f764ce0f616b07e38e193f71fef498?authuser=0&eid=102330453873285638035&hl=fr
<teolemon> live right now
<kelemengabor> teolemon: please check the chat in the hangout
#ubuntu-translators 2015-05-07
<Ellendway> Hi
#ubuntu-translators 2020-05-07
<luna_> Any Ubuntu translators meeting today in 7 minutes?
